# Tuto Filebrowser



## bertol65 (30 Juillet 2013)

Quelqu'un aurait il un tuto en clair pour utiliser Filebrowser ?
J'ai essayé et je n'arrive pas à me connecter à mon Imac après l'avoir ajouté dans Filebrowser. On me dit impossible de trouver le serveur.
Merci


----------



## ckyja (30 Juillet 2013)

voilà comment j'ai fais :

à gauche toucher emplacement" puis "+"

à droite toucher PC, puis "Adresse" mettre l'adresse IP du Mac

                               Nom d'affichage : le nom que vous souhaitez donner à cette connexion

Toucher "Enregistrer". Lorsque vous touchez le nom à gauche une fenêtre s'ouvre : mettre le nom de la petite maison du Mac et le mot de passe

De cette façon je me connecter à mes 2 Macs et ma time capsule.
Bien sûr il faut bien être sur le même reseau wifi


----------



## bertol65 (30 Juillet 2013)

Tu trouves ou l'adresse ip ?


----------



## Old Timer (30 Juillet 2013)

Dans Préférences Système, Réseau


----------



## bertol65 (1 Août 2013)

J'ai trouve l'adresse ip mais impossible de me connecter via Filebrowser, idem avec le nom de iMac !
S'affiche , impossible de trouver le serveur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h36 ----------

J'ai essayé de faire rajouter iUSBport dans Filerowser mais idem, connexion au serveur impossible.
J'ai rentre comme nom : iUSBport


----------



## ckyja (1 Août 2013)

vous êtes bien sur le même reseau wifi que le serveur? 

Dans la  1ere fenêtre de la config choisir PC et non Mac. Même pour votre iMac


----------



## bertol65 (4 Août 2013)

Bon je reprends à zéro.
J'ai un ipad et un iUSBport et j'aimerais pouvoir copier des fichiers de l'un vers l'autre et inversement.
Eventuellement j'aimerais faire la même chose entre mon ipad et mon Imac sans passer par itunes.

Avec Filebrowser
1° Je réussis à afficher sur mon Ipad le contenu de ma clé usb branchée sur mon iUSBport. 
lorsque je clique sur un des fichiers présents sur ma clé il s'affiche sur mon ipad mais comment faire pour le copier sur le ipad ? Et où sera t il copié ?

Toujours avec Filebrowser
2° Comment copier des fichiers présents dans le ipad vers la clé usb ?
Mes fichiers n'apparaissent pas. 

Dans la colonne de gauche Fichiers locaux j'ai :
- Mes fichiers ( mais il n'y a que Welcome.webarchive dedans )
- Synchro.iTunes
- Photothèque
en dessous j'ai fichiers distants :
iUSBport.


----------



## bertol65 (9 Août 2013)

Je suis bien sur le même réseau wifi et j'ai rentré l'adresse ip du Mac. mais pas de connexion !
j'utilise Little snitch, peut être que c'est lui qui bloque ?

D'autre part j'arrive à visualiser dans Filebrowser les fichiers présents sur ma clé usb connectée à iusbport, mais je ne vois pas les fichiers présents sur mon ipad que je voudrais déplacer vers cette clé. Comment faire ? quelle galère ce ipad !
merci.


----------

